# Petit soucis



## Nana40 (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour je ne sais comment réagir une maman me préviens qu’elle se sépare et que je ne dois pas donner son enfant à son père je lui dit que je n’ai pas le droit de refuser comment faire ? Il me semble qu'il me faut un papier du tribunal ?


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, en effet il faut un jugement du tribunal. 
Si les deux parents sont nommés comme partageant l'autorité parentale sur votre contrat de travail, sans un document officiel vous ne pouvez répondre favorablement à la dernière de la maman en l'état. 
J'appellerai ma PMI pour évoquer la situation, expliquer que je n'ai aucun document de justice validant les dires de la maman et leur demandant de me confirmer la marche à suivre par écrit (courriel).


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Novembre 2022)

Demande et pas dernière.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour


Vous ne pouvez pas refuser de donner l enfant a son père .

Pour que ça soit le cas faudrait que ce papa soit déchu de son droit parental ce qui n est pas le cas et il vous faudrait un papier du juge qui le prouve 

Cette maman doit vous laisser en dehors de ses problèmes avec le papa 
Même si le papa n est pas noté au contrat vous ne pouvez pas lui refuser de lui donner son enfant


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour.

Oui tout à fait. 

On reste neutre et on rappelle aux' deux parents nos droits et nos obligations.

Pas de jugement de dėchėance d'autorité parentale = pas d'opposition pour que l'un ou l'autre des parents vienne chercher l'enfant. 

Au contraire s'y opposer est répréhensible.


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Novembre 2022)

Je dirais que ce n'est pas votre problème ! elle vous a prévenu c'est très bien mais le reste leur appartient ...


----------



## Griselda (18 Novembre 2022)

Je dirais à cette Maman que mon role n'est pas de m'interposer avec l'un des 2 Parents.
Si elle s'inquiète de la sécurité de son enfant avec son Père elle doit voir ça avec la gendarmerie et le JAF.
Que je suis tenue de rester neutre dans l'interet de l'enfant.

Une juriste repondrait que si ton contrat est uniquement au nom de la Mère tu pourrais toujours répondre au Père que tu appliques les consignes de ton employeur (et là on ne pourrait pas t'en tenir rigueur) mais si le Père décide néanmoins de récupérer son enfant en aucun cas on n'attendrait de toi que tu l'en empêche physiquement MÊME si le Père n'est pas ton Employeur, ça ne serait pas une faute non plus.

Moralité: rappel aux PE de te laisser en dehors de leur querelle, ainsi que l'enfant aurais je envie d'ajouter mais bon...

J'appelerai la PMI pou l'avertir du souci et te couvrir


----------



## liline17 (19 Novembre 2022)

Les séparations sont souvent des moments où les émotions sont exacerbées et où la personne lésée n'a plus confiance en l'autre et parfois se venge à travers les enfants. 
Si le papa est réellement violent, il peut aussi l'être envers toi si tu refuse de lui confier son enfant. 
Tu n'as pas à enfreindre la loi pour cette maman, ni à te mettre en danger. 
Tu peux rassurer la maman en lui disant que si ça arrivait, tu l'appellerai dès le départ du papa avec l'enfant afin qu'elle ne perde pas de temps pour agir. 
Tu ne peux pas faire plus.


----------

